# Everything is such a fight!!



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm moaning here so please forgive me.
After delaying IVF for so long we have finally instigated treatment only to be told the HFEA has changed the goal posts along with my GP surgery!

The GP surgery very kindly did our HIV and HEP C however on our nurses planning meeting, our blood tests are out of date as the HFEA has changed this from 6 months to 3.
I spoke to our surgery on Tuesday who said they no longer do these bloods and was very abrupt. When I protested about already having to pay privately she said she would get the nurse manager to give me a ring.

Despite me calling (only accepting urgent calls x 2  days) with my husband going in today, they have still not called!
I will be going in tomorrow to speak with them but why is everything such a fight!

Your thoughts and comments are very welcome

C
X


----------



## Pnee (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Chrissy, after doing 6 rounds of IVF, I really don't bother much with the NHS these days, as it's such a struggle to get any service. It costs about £100 to get all the bloods done privately, and you get your results very quickly.  However, have you tried asking the hospital where you are seeking treatment for help?  They should be able to do these tests for you.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Chrissyl- you can also try GUM clinics, sometimes you can get tests either free of charge. But Usually they charge £30-35 to issue you a certificate.


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Thanks ladies, I certainty will try the GUM clinic. 
£35 is definitely cheaper than the £180 the fertility clinic want!

Xx


----------

